# Pre-requisites to get DHA licence



## Sreeni N (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Myself is Sreeni and very much new to this forum.Let me introduce first.I am from India and currently working as a Software Engineer in a MNC.
My wife is a General Surgeon who completed her masters in July 2016.She has 1 year experience as a full time junior doctor after her MBBS and worked part time for 3 years while pursuing her Post-graduation M.S(General Surgery).
We both are looking to migrate to Middle East in near future.As far as I am aware she needs DHA license to work over there.But we have no concrete information on 
How to get DHA license?
what are the prerequisites to apply for it?
Can she take an exam in our home country?
Is DHA license enough to work in any of the Middle East countries?
Do we get work and stay visa if she clears the exam?
Do we need to apply visa on our own after owning the license?
It would be of great help if someone who has good knowledge on this shares information.
Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Sreeni


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

You can apply for DHA license on DHA's website. It's a pretty easy and straighforward process. She will have to appear in Dubai for an oral examination/interview probably at Rashid or Dubai hospital.

I would recommend she waits until she has 3 years of experience post her degree, otherwise she will only get a GP license not a specialist. Nobody would hire a GP with surgery background.

DHA is only valid for Dubai. Not even other emirates. You get an eligibility letter after passing the exam, not a license. You letter is later transformed into a license via your employer.


----------



## Sreeni N (Nov 25, 2016)

Thank you for the prompt reply.
Few more running in my mind.Would be helpful if you throw some light?
Is there any other common exam which would be accepted by emirates cluster?
Does she need to attend for an interview after clearing the DHA or DHA itself is an oral examination?
Can she take an exam now and wait till she gain 3 years of experience to apply for jobs later? 
Is the application for DHA exam wouldn't be accepted with less than 3 years of experience?
Is there any validity for the eligibility letter(1,2,or 3 ...years validity) before transforming into license?


Thanks,
Sreeni


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

There are no exams qualifying for DHA license other than their oral exam. They used to run prometric MCQ computer based exams but they seem to have scrapped it.

DHA eligibility letter is granted after submitting the required documents AND passing the oral exam. No more exams afterwards.

If she appeared for an exam now, that would be for GP. If she passed she gets a GP eligibility letter valid for 1 year (non renewable). She cannot take an exam for GP and apply for specialist after 3 years.

The validity is 1 year as I have mentioned.

I recommend you browse through DHA's website. You would find answers for most of your questions.


----------



## Sreeni N (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks a lot man.Really appreciated for the information provided


----------

